# Doorway Fan



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2006)

Just an FYI. Lots of woodburners buy fans to move air from one room to another. Because of a drop down header coming out of my family room I have used a Minute Man doorway fan for years. Just about the time I was going to drop fifty bucks for a new one I came across this one at Home Depot. Higher CFM and half the price. Online they are nineteen and change and are twenty-one and change in the local HD. They are in the plumbing department and I had to hunt it down because the store guy swore they didn't have anything like that. Well, yeah. Fifteen of them on the shelf.

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/jsearch/product.jsp?pn=100080304


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 7, 2006)

I use a cheap 12" box fan sitting on the floor inthe door way My theory is to remove the the cooler low level air which makes room
 for the warm air. I aim it in the directions of the stairs or towards the wood stove


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> I use a cheap 12" box fan sitting on the floor inthe door way My theory is to remove the the cooler low level air which makes room
> for the warm air. I aim it in the directions of the stairs or towards the wood stove



Fits at the top or the bottom Elk.


----------



## Roospike (Oct 7, 2006)

I have one of them window fans that you put the window down on it with two fans inside and you can set it up at different speeds and blow or exhaust , it hanging up side down between the front room and the kitchen. The ceiling from both rooms goes straight through with out any door way type opening. Works just awesome . C if i cant find a pic .


----------



## jabush (Oct 7, 2006)

I had a fan in the corner of the doorway going into my addition, and didn't have much luck pushing warm air into the room(s).  This room is right off the living room where the stove lives.
This year I'm going to try elks method and move cold air from the addition into the stove room. 
Plus...at 6'5" I don't like anything taking up space in the doorway that I could smack my head on.


----------



## Roospike (Oct 7, 2006)

There is always the option of putting a through vent above the door way in the wall as this will help, also putting a fan into the through vent hole will really help and be hidden. Elks method is a good i will say but the biggest issue most people have the the lack of room to put a box fan back into the stove room. I tried it and it worked great but again ...... just no room to keep the fan on the floor full time.


----------



## Sandor (Oct 8, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Just an FYI. Lots of woodburners buy fans to move air from one room to another. Because of a drop down header coming out of my family room I have used a Minute Man doorway fan for years. Just about the time I was going to drop fifty bucks for a new one I came across this one at Home Depot. Higher CFM and half the price. Online they are nineteen and change and are twenty-one and change in the local HD. They are in the plumbing department and I had to hunt it down because the store guy swore they didn't have anything like that. Well, yeah. Fifteen of them on the shelf.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/jsearch/product.jsp?pn=100080304



I bought one of those corner fans last year and promptly returned it. A 90 year old 2 pack a day Marlboro smoker can blow harder than that POS.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 8, 2006)

Sandor said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be a positional thing. It moves more air than the Minute Man did and that sucker has been hauling the freight into the hall and up the stairs for eighteen years. 

I still have the receipt but doubt it will be used.


----------



## carpniels (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Sandor and BB,

Must be a reference thing. BB is used to one that works less that this new item. Sandor must be used to large air movers.

I bet it will do a worse job than my vornado, but it also uses a lot less power and is not nearly as intrusive in sound and appearance.

Carpniels


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 9, 2006)

carpniels said:
			
		

> Hi Sandor and BB,
> 
> Must be a reference thing. BB is used to one that works less that this new item. Sandor must be used to large air movers.
> 
> ...



Mine is used for a doorway header that drops down a foot at the opening into the hall to the stairs that go upstairs. The warm air gets trapped up at the ceiling of the family room and kitchen and just needs a little kick to get under that header and then it is on its way upstairs. Which then sets up the cool air return from upstairs.  

A bigger fan wouldn't be of any advantage for that particular job. If I wanted to move a bunch of air the cyclone job out in the shop would come inside.


----------



## suematteva (Oct 11, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> I have one of them window fans that you put the window down on it with two fans inside and you can set it up at different speeds and blow or exhaust , it hanging up side down between the front room and the kitchen. The ceiling from both rooms goes straight through with out any door way type opening. Works just awesome . C if i cant find a pic .



Roospike,

How did you hang that fan,  I can't tell from the picture..sorry..  did you cut a hole in the wall or is it hanging from the post in the stairwell/wall.  thanks


----------



## Roospike (Oct 12, 2006)

Vintage 181 said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Vintage , I hung it up side down by small chain and 2 screws. When i posted i should of just taken a picture then vs digging one up i had. The ceiling goes stright through except for the wood on the ceiling you see as part of the stair way wood design.  I was going to put up an out let at the top pf the wall .........but you know how thoes thing work .......gett-n round 2 it. Here is a picture.


----------



## Roospike (Oct 12, 2006)

O' BTW , the bottom of the fan is 6'4" off the ground ..........


----------



## suematteva (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Chief!


----------



## DonCT (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey, that's the same fan I use in my bedroom window It's great because it has the t-stat on it to adjust the airflow, and the little slides to alternate the direction


----------



## BigV (Oct 14, 2006)

> BrotherBart Wrote:
> Just an FYI. Lots of woodburners buy fans to move air from one room to another. Because of a drop down header coming out of my family room I have used a Minute Man doorway fan for years. Just about the time I was going to drop fifty bucks for a new one I came across this one at Home Depot. Higher CFM and half the price. Online they are nineteen and change and are twenty-one and change in the local HD. They are in the plumbing department and I had to hunt it down because the store guy swore they didn’t have anything like that. Well, yeah. Fifteen of them on the shelf.
> http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/jsearch/product.jsp?pn=100080304


Brotherbart, Thanks for the link.
Plow & Hearth sells the same fan for $34.95 + shipping. Good thing I didn’t plop down $35 bucks for one I can get at Home Depot for $21. For that price I’ll give it a try and see if it will move warm air down my 20’ hallway.


----------

